# Timing belt replacement TTY bolts



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

in the timing belt thread

theres confusion in there as well, as some info says x bolt it tty, but it doesnt have the tty spec.....just xx ftlb....so is it tty or not?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

boraz said:


> in the timing belt thread
> 
> theres confusion in there as well, as some info says x bolt it tty, but it doesnt have the tty spec.....just xx ftlb....so is it tty or not?


The only thread I could find that had a parts list doesn't mention the bolts. here: Timing Belt replacement

There are (3) 11570514 which I know about, but obviously there must be more cause 12 bolts are shown in the IDparts kit.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I replaced only the three engine mount tty bolts. That's all you need to replace.

-Aaron-

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

I reused everything, I haven't died from it yet....


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I reused all my bolts, torquing everything to spec. My engine mount bolts (the three that connect to the unibody) had some bad threads, but I was able to tap out the bolt holes to clean them up and clean up the threads on the bolts using a die set.It was absolutely necessary because they were not going back in. However, even new bolts would not have gone in without cleaning up the threads due to the damage to the bolt holes.


----------

